# Mike Arnold "Show Me The Bodies"...Anabolics



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 6, 2016)

Overall, I enjoy Mike articles.  

However, he waded in to a quagmire of minutia in his article, "Show Me the Bodies ? Performance Enhancing Drugs and Cardiovascular Risk".

As with any medication there are risk.  That fact was clearly stated in the semi-documentary, "Bigger, Stronger, Faster" by John Romano; something Mike forgot to mention in the article. 

As per Mike, the bodies are now stacking up; a vague statement with NO reference. 

With that said, I have no doubt some individuals have developed health issues from there use.  The underlying cause traditional is stupidity.  And as the saying goes, "You can't fix stupid."  

Secondly, there NO medical supervision.  Thus, individuals either guess or make educated guesses based on what they are read or information that has been passed down.  Guessing in all form is bad. 

Third, few medical doctors have a clue about anabolics.  Physicians who prescribe Testosterone Replacement Therapy for men with "Low T" have only a vague idea of what they are doing.  In other word, you become their lab rat. 

One of the exceptions to the rule is Dr John Crisler, a specialist in Testosterone Replacement.  

The ignorance of physician is exacerbated when it comes to working with bodybuilders and other athletes.  The end result is bodybuilders and other athletes, even with limited knowledge, knowing more than the physician. 

How ironic that you'd pay someone with less knowledge to be you for advice. 

Mike make some valid point.  However, Mike article resembles Chicken Little screaming that he sky is falling.

Also, any article worth is weight should contain a list of references.  References ensures the information provide is based on the facts rather than someone opinion.  

Do your own home work.  Come to your own conclusions.

Kenny Croxdale


----------

